# الصورة مني والتعليق منكم



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 أغسطس 2006)

اطلب ردودكم حول فكرة الصور .لربما تكون تخص هذا القسم ؟:81: 











البغدادي::68:


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (25 أغسطس 2006)

أظنه جهاز تسخين باستخدام الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية ؟

لكن الصورة غير واضحة

أتمنى أن تزيد من التفاصيل عنها أخي الكريم شكري


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 أغسطس 2006)

اخي م.محمد الكردي .

دعنا ننتظر ردود ومشاركات المهندسين والأعضاء ونستقبل ارائهم لربما هناك من يحلل هذه الصورة .

الأمتحان Open Book .


تحياتي لكم بالنجاح .

البغدادي


----------



## صناعة المعمار (25 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اعجبتني هذه المشاركة ......... واعتقد انها من تصميمك:81: 

فكرة التسخين غريبة لكن غير عملية وغير متجددة كمافهمت يحدث احتراق بالغاز وعيدان الخشب .....  

ننتظر مشاركات اخرى على غرارها م.شكري وتسلم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 أغسطس 2006)

انتظر مساهمات و مشاركات بشكل اوسع ثم نعلق على الموضوع . 

انها من تصميم مجلة تهتم بالطاقة المتجددة .


البغدادي


----------



## رحال حول العالم (26 أغسطس 2006)

الموضوع اشبه ما يكون بمجمع حرارى يمتص الحرارة من الجو ( حرارة الشمس ) و يمكن من التسخين المباشر بالخشب و الفحم و بالتالى تبادل حرارى مع الماء البارد .

لكن موضوع انابيب الغاز غير مفهومة ................:86:


----------



## عمران-الكرماني (30 أغسطس 2006)

أعتقد أن الصورة ليست واضحة باالشكل الكافي لفهم ماهية عملها أرجو توضيح المزيد عنها


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 أغسطس 2006)

نرحب بك أخ عمران .

واهلأ وسهلأ ودمت اخأ وصديقأ دائمأ . كما ارحب بمشاركتك ومساهمتك في الموضوع .

بالنسبة للصورة هكذا كانت واعتقد واضحة المعنى .

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق .

البغدادي.


----------



## كمال_حامد (31 أغسطس 2006)

الصورة لجهاز تدفئة يدخل ماء ساخن الي اناييب داخل المنزل فيدفا المنزل ويبرد الماء و الله اعلم


----------



## شعبان مجمود (20 سبتمبر 2006)

أعتقد أنه باستخدام الغاز(fuel) ووسيلة الاشتعال يمكن عمل ما يشبه(HEX)لتسخين الوسيط(الماء)وبالتالى نستطيع تسخين الغرفةroom


----------



## Salim Assaqaf (21 سبتمبر 2006)

<p>الصورة الاولى توضح استخدام انبوب غاز الطبخ في تبريد الماء </p>
<p>الصوره الثانية توضح طريقة بسيطة لتسخين الماء الداخل للبيت</p>


----------



## zakaria bayome (22 سبتمبر 2006)

اعتقد ان الفكره لتسخين ماء المنزل بأي من الترق المتاحه وقت التسخين وهي الغاز - الحراره الخارجيه - الخشب والهدف من ذلك ايجاد محصله لخفض تكلفة تسخين الماء المطلوب في المنزل ولكن (اعتقد ان كان هذا مو المطلوب فجدوي فائدتها الاقتصاديه للمنازل الموجوده بالمناطق النائية انفع)


----------



## شهاب الحق (22 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ العزيز
جميل جدا هذا اللغز لكنى دعنى افكر بصوت ( كلمات اقصد ) مرتفعة .. اولا طالما قلت انها من مجله متخصصة بالطاقة المتجدده فيبقى طاقة متجدده ( شفت العبقرية ) وطالما فيه تغذيه بماء بارد للحصول على ماء ساخن فهى فكره لتسخين الماء ( مش بقولك عبقرى ) لكن الحل يكون فى فهم دور بايبات الغاز ( نوع الغاز اولا ايه ) ( مصدر الغاز من الداخل ام ماذا ) ( الغاز داخل فى خزان الحديد ليه ) جاوبلى لو تتكرم على الاسئلة بين الاقواس اقولك الحل فين


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 سبتمبر 2006)

تمنياتي للجميع بالخير والموفقية وخاصتأ بهذا الشهر الكريم بكل مايحمل من عاني وخيرات .

واشكر الجميع على المرور والردود .

اضيف بانها ليست حزورة رمضانية . ولا هي مسابقة . بل هي نتاج فكري علمي .


اسعد الأوقات .


البغدادي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (26 سبتمبر 2006)

أخ شكري أتمنى أن توضحها لها وننتظر المزيد ففكرة محاولة تجحليل الصور جيدة

ومفيدة

كل عام وانت بخير وكل الشعب العراقي بألف خير


----------



## محمد عيدان (23 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع 
اني اشاهد شبكة الماد يدخل ماء بارد يخرج حار 
الصورة غير واضحة 
لا توجد عملية احتراق في التانكي هذا صحيح 
من يدخل انبوب الغاز من وين يخرج
اتجاه حركة الغاز من طرف واحد
ما فائدة الخشب الموجود في التانكي 
التانكي الموجود يبعث حرارة 
أني متأكد ماكو عملية احتراق بالتانكي 
ممكن توضحنة الصورة يا بغدادي 
اعتقد هي عملية امتصاص الغاز الحرارة من اشعة الشمس بالمرحلة الاولى ثم دخول الغاز الى التانكي الموجود فيه نشارة خشب وراح يفقد هذي الحارة و تمتصهة انابيب الماء 
بس من وين يخرج الغاز مرة ثانية


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (23 أكتوبر 2006)

أخ شكري أرجوا تفصيل الصورة وانزال صورة جديدة متابعة للعملية

شكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخوة الأعزاء .

تحية للجميع عام وانتم بألف خير وبركة .

اشكر مروركم وردكم على الموضوع .

بالنسبة للصورة كما هي في المجلة لم اتلاعب بها.

وسوف اعمل جاهدأ على كتابة فحواها حالما افرغ مثلها بقية المواضيع العالقة كالبطارية الأختزانية .

ولكم جزيل الشكر والمحبة .


البغدادي


----------



## iljam (27 نوفمبر 2006)

"كومه " او جوره فيها سماد عضوي يغطي خزان ماء يدخل الماء البار ويخرج منه ماء حار وذلك عن طريق التبادل الحراري وتاتي الحراره من التفاعلات الناتجه من السماد العضوي
وهناك ايضاً مخرج من كومة السماد العضوي مرتبط بخزان للغاز لان تفاعلا ت السماد العضوي تنتج غاز يتم تخزينه ومد انبوب من الخزان الى المنزل لاستخدامه


----------



## عصام نورالدين (11 يناير 2008)

القسم اليميني هو عبارة عن مطمر للنفايات المنزلية يتم فيه تخميرها والاستفادة منها لتحويلها إلى كومبوست ( مساعدات ومحسنات للتربة ) والحرارة الناتجة عن التخمير تستخدم لتسخين المياه للتدفئة ، ومنها مياه الاستخدام المنزلي ، أما الغاز الناتج فهو في أنابيب الغاز المتي ترونها في الصورة تدخل إلى المبنى . والصورة السفلى هي مقطع في المطمر المخصص لتخمير النفايات المنزلية العضوية والتي هي بقايا الطعمة والخضار والفواكه.....أما عيدان الخشب فهي لبناء الكومة القابلة للتخمير بشكل ينتج غازات يمكن تجميعها في الأنابيب.


----------



## عصام نورالدين (11 يناير 2008)

الغاز الناتج عن كومة التخمير هو غاز الاستيلين وهو معروف أنه يستخدم كوقود منزلي .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 مايو 2008)

تحياتي للجميع .

الفكرة من هنا اضغط هنا .

كما انه هناك من الاعضاء من اجاب مشكورا .

شكر وتقدير للجميع .

البغدادي


----------

